# DB9 y Vcc



## young_padawan (Sep 11, 2006)

Hola a todos, estoy usando un max232 y un DB9.  me sobra un pin del puerto, quisiera saber si la alimentacion podria ser desde la fuente de la pc por ese pin? y si es asi como lo harian?
Estoy utilizando un AVR y Visual Basic 6.0
Muchas gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 11, 2006)

young_padawan dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estoy usando un max232 y un DB9.  me sobra un pin del puerto, quisiera saber si la alimentacion podria ser desde la fuente de la pc por ese pin? y si es asi como lo harian?
> Estoy utilizando un AVR y Visual Basic 6.0
> Muchas gracias



Si podrías usarlo como alimentación pero no harias algo "estándard".  El punto se que para tomar 5V de la pc, salvo que tu pc tenga un conector externo de alimentación con un jack macho sobre el gabinete, deberás abrir el gabinete y hacer una adaptación para tener los 5V los cuales a su vez deberás "parchar" en el conector DB9.

Como te dije antes, poder se puede... pero realmente sería algo muy desprolijo.

Yo que tu, no lo haría.

Saludos


----------



## young_padawan (Sep 12, 2006)

Es bueno saberlo, prefiero ir a la segura, buscare otra alternativa...
Muchas Gracias


----------

